# Did something stupid, stuck in darwin



## nickg (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I have a young kid coming over and I set up a guest user account for him.  In doing so I decided that I wanted to lock him out of my hard drive, so I logged back into my admin account did "get info" on my hard drive and set it up so that admins have read/write permissions and non-admins don't.  I didn't realize that OSX treats the user login screen as a user, and therefore I locked the computer out of the gui user login screen.  Now when I turn on my computer it boots into Darwin/BSD and prompts me for a login/pass.  I can type in my admin login/pass, but I'm not sure what to do next to fix the issue.  I guess I have a few questions, and if I'm totally off let me know:

1) Is there a UNIX command to get me out of Darwin back into my GUI after loging in as an admin in darwin? (unless the GUI and darwin are not running in any related way)
2) Will this require a system dvd to reverse the settings on my hard drive access priviledges?

and thanks in advance for any advice you may have, it is greately appreciated.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 4, 2010)

At the prompt type the command: reboot. This will boot you back into regular OS X.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 4, 2010)

If you have the system discs, using those to repair the permissions on the drive would be the fastest.
The permissions on the HD are a bit more complicated to restore manually...


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm hoping that after more than five years, the OP has had the chance to work it out


----------

